# America Rising!



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

We are taking our country back!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_mEzQVWDIc

Truely amazing and inspiring video. Must watch. :usa2:


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

the video is just more right wingnut crapukey: so whats your point, the country is totally screwed up and voting republicans back in is going to save us right...:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

*TEA and Crumpets..*

watched some of the tea party nonsense yesterday, all i saw was a bunch of old people waving signs and ole winky Palin making a speech with everything everyone wants to hear


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Good video & very true. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

whitehunter2 said:


> the video is just more right wingnut crapukey: so whats your point, the country is totally screwed up and voting republicans back in is going to save us right...:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


aren't the republicans partially to blain for the mess we're in. Bush had a surplus when he came into office, and left with record debt. the video talks about a stimulus. they just don't tell you that it was the second stimulus. (the first was by bush) As far as the tarp money, they forgot to mention that most of the money has been paid back with interest.

I'm not saying the democrats are perfect, but you have to give this administraiton more than a year to fix what it took the previous 8 years to screw up.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

whitehunter2 said:


> the video is just more right wingnut crapukey: so whats your point, the country is totally screwed up and voting republicans back in is going to save us right...:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


And your plan to fix America is....... ?????


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

kevin from ohio said:


> aren't the republicans partially to blain for the mess we're in. Bush had a surplus when he came into office, and left with record debt. the video talks about a stimulus. they just don't tell you that it was the second stimulus. (the first was by bush) As far as the tarp money, they forgot to mention that most of the money has been paid back with interest.
> 
> I'm not saying the democrats are perfect, but you have to give this administraiton more than a year to fix what it took the previous 8 years to screw up.


How can we let them have more time when all the current administration has done is make things WAY worse. Did you not see how in-debt we got as soon as the election was over? That is way too much. We need to vote Libritarian! No more socialism. It just doesn't work. 

And by the way, I am not in any way saying that Bush did not do basically the same thing. Obama just does it 1,000 times worse!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

whitehunter2 said:


> the video is just more right wingnut crapukey: so whats your point, the country is totally screwed up and voting republicans back in is going to save us right...:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


NO! Voting Republican will not work. We need to vote Libritarian next time! Rebublicans are too chicken to do anything that the media would not "aprove of." And the Democrats are get away with doing anything and everything wrong because they are friends with the mainstream media. We need a Libritarian in office!


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

We did not get in debt as soon as this administration took over. It took 8 years of policies, a war a many other factors to accumulate the debt. The current administration has been in office a year. It's certainly not going to happen over night. Same thing happened in '92. Same inherited mess. Took a few years to turn it around back then and I'm sure it'll take some time now. I think global financial factors are an issue that effect are economy as well. It'll all have to turn around. Policies that benefit the working man, working families, middle class and yes the lower class will certainly help the country get back on track. When the working men and women (middle class) are able to make a descent wage and spend that money is when things will turn around. History has shown, "Trickle Down" economics doesn't work. Years of these policies always have had a devastating effect on the middle class and US economy as a whole. They do help the wealthy, corporations, oil companies, insurance companies, drug companies, fat cats on Wall Street, ect. So you would think the savings would trickle down to the people. Hasn't happened yet. Record profits for all the above all while sending our jobs to other countries. Yes, the American people need to stand up. Stand up for "PEOPLE" not big business and corporations. It's sad to say but in the US their is a 2 party system. It would be good to have other options. History has shown that when other "parties" are formed, all they do is take votes from one of the 2 major parties at election time.


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

in the first six months of the last administration, bush singed two tax cuts for the wealthy that eliminated the surplus. It's going to be hard to convince me the republicans are for the common man.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

The problem lies with the politicians that have developed a power base through special interest groups that help buy them there elected positions. We need to vote all these idiots out of office, most have fed at the public service trough for their entire life. Even current term limits don't hold them back as they move from position to position. God forbid they would have to work for a living and pay into social security, furnish their own health care, pay for their own transportation. If they did you would not see half the moronic reforms and resolutions being presented currently. If they were treated like the common man they are supposed to represent they would look out for our and their needs.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> And your plan to fix America is....... ?????


Elect me Pres and I will tell you. Liberal America will be crapping themselves though. There are many things liberals have done to drop America from its former glory. Sure this is the home of the free but this is the home, you have to have some discipline as well


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

rcgerchow said:


> The problem lies with the politicians that have developed a power base through special interest groups that help buy them there elected positions. We need to vote all these idiots out of office, most have fed at the public service trough for their entire life. Even current term limits don't hold them back as they move from position to position. God forbid they would have to work for a living and pay into social security, furnish their own health care, pay for their own transportation. If they did you would not see half the moronic reforms and resolutions being presented currently. If they were treated like the common man they are supposed to represent they would look out for our and their needs.


So true!! Party affiliation doesn't matter. If they dont represent the the people they should be removed. Think about this--

Politicians are the only people in the world who create problems and then campaign against them.

Have you ever wondered, if both the Democrats and the Republicans are against deficits, WHY do we have deficits?

Have you ever wondered, if all the politicians are against inflation and high taxes, WHY do we have inflation and high taxes?

You and I don't propose a federal budget. The president does.

You and I don't have the Constitutional authority to vote on appropriations. The House of Representatives does.

You and I don't write the tax code, Congress does.

You and I don't set fiscal policy, Congress does.

You and I don't control monetary policy, the Federal Reserve Bank does.

One hundred senators, 435 congressmen, one president, and nine Supreme Court justices equates to 545 human beings out of the 300 million are directly, legally, morally, and individually responsible for the domestic problems that plague this country.

I excluded the members of the Federal Reserve Board because that problem was created by the Congress. In 1913, Congress delegated its Constitutional duty to provide a sound currency to a federally chartered, but private, central bank.

I excluded all the special interests and lobbyists for a sound reason.. They have no legal authority. They have no ability to coerce a senator, a congressman, or a president to do one cotton-picking thing. I don't care if they offer a politician $1 million dollars in cash. The politician has the power to accept or reject it. No matter what the lobbyist promises, it is the legislator's responsibility to determine how he votes.

Those 545 human beings spend much of their energy convincing you that what they did is not their fault. They cooperate in this common con regardless of party.
What separates a politician from a normal human being is an excessive amount of gall.. No normal human being would have the gall of a Speaker, who stood up and criticized the President for creating deficits.. The president can only propose a budget. He cannot force the Congress to accept it..

The Constitution, which is the supreme law of the land, gives sole responsibility to the House of Representatives for originating and approving appropriations and taxes. Who is the speaker of the House? Nancy Pelosi. She is the leader of the majority party. She and fellow House members, not the president, can approve any budget they want. If the president vetoes it, they can pass it over his veto if they agree to.

It seems inconceivable to me that a nation of 300 million cannot replace 545 people who stand convicted -- by present facts -- of incompetence and irresponsibility. I can't think of a single domestic problem that is not traceable directly to those 545 people. When you fully grasp the plain truth that 545 people exercise the power of the federal government, then it must follow that what exists is what they want to exist.

If the tax code is unfair, it's because they want it unfair.

If the budget is in the red, it's because they want it in the red ..

If the Army & Marines are in IRAQ , it's because they want them in IRAQ 

If they do not receive social security but are on an elite retirement plan not available to the people, it's because they want it that way.

There are no insoluble government problems..

Do not let these 545 people shift the blame to bureaucrats, whom they hire and whose jobs they can abolish; to lobbyists, whose gifts and advice they can reject; to regulators, to whom they give the power to regulate and from whom they can take this power. Above all, do not let them con you into the belief that there exists disembodied mystical forces like "the economy," "inflation," or "politics" that prevent them from doing what they take an oath to do.

Those 545 people, and they alone, are responsible.

They, and they alone, have the power.

They, and they alone, should be held accountable by the people who are their bosses.

Provided the voters have the gumption to manage their own employees.

We should vote all of them out of office and clean up their mess!


----------



## sudol2007 (May 14, 2009)

jna329 said:


> So true!! Party affiliation doesn't matter. If they dont represent the the people they should be removed. Think about this--
> 
> Politicians are the only people in the world who create problems and then campaign against them.
> 
> ...


great post. some people are just too stupid to realize that a dem. and a rep. are the same thing.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

sudol2007 said:


> great post. some people are just too stupid to realize that a dem. and a rep. are the same thing.


Yeah what he said! 

99% of politicians are just that. Politicians . They think they live in a diferent plain than the rest of us. They don't, we only alow them to believe it to be so, because we don't hold them acountable.


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

What is exactly being discussed here. Libertarians? Tea Party? Who are we going to replace the 545 politicians with?


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

illinoislandog said:


> Who are we going to replace the 545 politicians with?


Replace them with someone that has the capacity to understand that we the people have given them the "opportunity" to represent our us. Make sure that whomever is chosen understands that there primary responsibility is to represent the people and when he/she neglects to do that then they will be removed as well.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, it's really depressing how many of you did not get the whole point of this video. It is NOT for the Republicans or against the Democrats. It is against the LIBERALS! Yes, there are Liberals in both parties! It is the socialsts and Liberals, not only the Democrats that have screwed this country up. I am deffinately NOT a Republican or a Democrat or a Socialist/Liberal. I am an INDEPENDANT! This has nothing to do with Democrats and Republicans. Neither is less-evil than the other. They both screw everything up. This has to do with a fight against SOCIALISM. It's not that hard to understand. Thanks for the responses though.......


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

jna329 said:


> Replace them with someone that has the capacity to understand that we the people have given them the "opportunity" to represent our us. Make sure that whomever is chosen understands that there primary responsibility is to represent the people and when he/she neglects to do that then they will be removed as well.


Forget party lines. This is what is needed. Mel


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

jna329 said:


> Replace them with someone that has the capacity to understand that we the people have given them the "opportunity" to represent our us. Make sure that whomever is chosen understands that there primary responsibility is to represent the people and when he/she neglects to do that then they will be removed as well.


Well said. At least you understand things.


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

I watched this clip 3 times. Like the guy said before, it's nothing more than "right wing extremist" crap. Nothing at all informative about it, no solutions, no point to it. Put together by crybabys who's party lost the election. It's similiar to Nazi propaganda films before and during WW2. That pretty much sums it up. Sounds like "The Amyitiville Horror" movie soundtrack.


----------



## mesquite (Dec 28, 2009)

If only there could be an archery or gun forum that didn't have to delve into political bull****. This thread should be removed as it has no relevance to hunting rights or legislation. Take your propaganda and p*** off.


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

this post has everything to do with archery and hunting. Our hunting rights are constintly being threatened. Don't you think we should pay attention to who is making the laws that regulate our sport.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

kevin from ohio said:


> this post has everything to do with archery and hunting. Our hunting rights are constintly being threatened. Don't you think we should pay attention to who is making the laws that regulate our sport.


Thank you! Some other folks just don't get it!


----------



## skulley (Feb 10, 2010)

when are y'all gonna realize that it's our own fault??!! americans as a whole are fat lazy entitled slobs. we all want a huge house, brand new cars, boats and other toys and are willing to go into debt beyond our ability to pay to get what we think we are entitled to.

i am a vet and i love america but until the common people take back their rights and quit giving it to illegal aliens nothing will change. except that you should enjoy your hunting now because the way things are going it will be illegal to hunt in the near future. u think they wont do it? pull yer heads out.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Hoosier bowman said:


> No more socialism. It just doesn't work.



Socialism worked well as I drove to work today on roads paid for by taxes not related to driving. Income, property, and sales taxes pay for our roads and streets. Maybe we should pay for each foot of pavement we drive on with a usage tax?


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

skulley said:


> when are y'all gonna realize that it's our own fault??!! americans as a whole are fat lazy entitled slobs. we all want a huge house, brand new cars, boats and other toys and are willing to go into debt beyond our ability to pay to get what we think we are entitled to.
> 
> i am a vet and i love america but until the common people take back their rights and quit giving it to illegal aliens nothing will change. except that you should enjoy your hunting now because the way things are going it will be illegal to hunt in the near future. u think they wont do it? pull yer heads out.


Unfortunately,




YOU ARE TOTALLY RIGHT!
There are so many stupid people in this country that the smart ones can't do anything about it. This must change!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Dchiefransom said:


> Socialism worked well as I drove to work today on roads paid for by taxes not related to driving. Income, property, and sales taxes pay for our roads and streets. Maybe we should pay for each foot of pavement we drive on with a usage tax?


Oviously, you have been mislead. Socialism NEVER works. It may work for paving roads, but that can be done hundreds of ways. If anyone in this country had any brains, they would ditch ALL taxes except for the sales tax. There should be no tax on income, property, or ANYTHING of yours. You should only pay a tax for when you buy something. You are spending money anyway, so it may as well go to other things. Also, it makes perfect sense that roads should be toll roads, because that way only the people who drive on them and use them would be paying for them. 

Support the fair tax!
www.fairtax.org


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

kevin from ohio said:


> aren't the republicans partially to blain for the mess we're in. Bush had a surplus when he came into office, and left with record debt. the video talks about a stimulus. they just don't tell you that it was the second stimulus. (the first was by bush) As far as the tarp money, they forgot to mention that most of the money has been paid back with interest.
> 
> I'm not saying the democrats are perfect, but you have to give this administraiton more than a year to fix what it took the previous 8 years to screw up.


Bush only had a surplus because Clinton cut military spending look where that got us.Remember 911?I will not give a liberal socialist white house a chance.There are things this white house could have done to stimulate the economy without spending all of my money.Most of the stimulus money has not even been spent.Obama is the most arrogant president we have ever had in office.And I pray every day we don't have to put up with this guy another 4 years.There are better people out there to run our country.This administration has told lies on top of lies to the American public.If you keep believing his lies.See where you end up in the future.You Obama supporters keep blaming Bush when are going to step up and take responsibility for what has happened in the last year.Instead of trying to strong arm a health care plan through.Why not concentrate on our economy.


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

Wappkid said:


> Bush only had a surplus because Clinton cut military spending look where that got us.Remember 911?I will not give a liberal socialist white house a chance.There are things this white house could have done to stimulate the economy without spending all of my money.Most of the stimulus money has not even been spent.Obama is the most arrogant president we have ever had in office.And I pray every day we don't have to put up with this guy another 4 years.There are better people out there to run our country.This administration has told lies on top of lies to the American public.If you keep believing his lies.See where you end up in the future.You Obama supporters keep blaming Bush when are going to step up and take responsibility for what has happened in the last year.Instead of trying to strong arm a health care plan through.Why not concentrate on our economy.


1 I am not an Obama supporter

2 Are you saying 9-11 is Clintons fault?

3 A surplus is a surplus no matter how he got it, Bush spent it.

4 You keep forgeting that Bush gave us the first stimulus plan

5 This administration keeps telling lies, What lies. 

6 Everyone keeps blaming bush. Are you saying he had nothing to do with this mess.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Wappkid said:


> Bush only had a surplus because Clinton cut military spending look where that got us.Remember 911?I will not give a liberal socialist white house a chance.There are things this white house could have done to stimulate the economy without spending all of my money.Most of the stimulus money has not even been spent.Obama is the most arrogant president we have ever had in office.And I pray every day we don't have to put up with this guy another 4 years.There are better people out there to run our country.This administration has told lies on top of lies to the American public.If you keep believing his lies.See where you end up in the future.You Obama supporters keep blaming Bush when are going to step up and take responsibility for what has happened in the last year.Instead of trying to strong arm a health care plan through.Why not concentrate on our economy.


Extremely well said. Thank you.


----------



## GNFSHN (Jan 3, 2009)

The people of Massechusetts have spoken, the revolution has begun..


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

What needs to happen for us to take the power back away from all the politicians is to limit the terms, limit the salaries, and limit the benefits. You can bet that every decision they make nowdays has their re-election, their salary, and their retirement taken into account.

When this country was put together, being a representative was not supposed to be a lifelong job that someone could retire from. It was merely a way to speak on behalf of the people because after all, an everyday hardworking person is going to have the best interests of the entire country in mind, not just the rich, greedy, special interest groups.

I say we start over with all new representation in each branch of the government and go back to being a republic, the way our country was designed.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Man, what are you guys smoking? If you think there was a surplus of money when Clinton left office, I would hate to see your personal finances lol. It took many decades to build up the debt that we had and the current administration has added to it like no other has. The numbers and timeline are undeniable.

Bottom line is BOTH parties are to blame for the situation we are in. They have both expanded the government into the overbloated pig that it has become. The time for that nonsense is over and what we need is more common sense and less towing the party line. As for Palin, shes an idiot, just like the rest of them and is only trying to align herself with the most popular movement right now, hoping that she has a shot to run for President. If you want Obama out of office, supporting her is the last thing you should do.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

kevin from ohio said:


> 1 I am not an Obama supporter
> 
> 2 Are you saying 9-11 is Clintons fault?
> 
> ...


What do you mean _"what lies?" _Are you seriously that ignorant to the world? EVERYTHING Obama has said is a lie. 

1) He said he would bring this country back from a recession. He has just made our coutry over 3 times poorer and wayyyy more in debt.

2) He said he would fix our healthcare, but has done just the opposte. Now it is so screwed up that my dad (a family physician) has not gotten a pay check in 3 months, and we may have to sell our house to stay out of debt! 

3) He said he would bring world peace and get us out of Iraq, but all he has doen is ignored our commanding generals and just played around.

4) He said he would not make restrictive gun laws, but has done just that to the point where in many places gun shows don't even exist, and owning a gun is unheard of. 

The ony truth he has told is that he will bring change. He sure as hell has too! He has screwed our whole country up so bad that we may never recover! This REALLY pisses me off! Don't you dare tell me he has not lied to us!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

WNYBuckHunter said:


> Man, what are you guys smoking? If you think there was a surplus of money when Clinton left office, I would hate to see your personal finances lol. It took many decades to build up the debt that we had and the current administration has added to it like no other has. The numbers and timeline are undeniable.
> 
> Bottom line is BOTH parties are to blame for the situation we are in. They have both expanded the government into the overbloated pig that it has become. The time for that nonsense is over and what we need is more common sense and less towing the party line. As for Palin, shes an idiot, just like the rest of them and is only trying to align herself with the most popular movement right now, hoping that she has a shot to run for President. If you want Obama out of office, supporting her is the last thing you should do.


You are totally right. It has been a combination of our past administrations. PLUS our current dictator who have screwed this country over. We certainly were not out of debt as a country before Scumbama and all the other sleezebags got into office. But, we were also over $8.3 trillion less-in-debt than we are now, thanks to the TARP ($700 billion), Federal Stimulus ($1.2 trillion), Federal Reserve Rescue ($6.4 trillion), and others! This just makes me want to ukey: !


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

OK hears a weird spin on all this and something that not a politician in the land dare say if they ever wanted to be elected again, republican or dem....i think the American worker is a huge part of why this country is in the situation it's in today, yea thats right, no one dare say this but it's true!!

we all wanted too much, then the unions choked manufacturing by the nutz and we wanted more and more, i mean how the hell are we going to compete on this planet when we want 22.50 and hour with pensions, weeks and weeks of vacation, sick time, bonuses, holidays, more bonuses etc all to just sit there on some assembly line and run a few bolts into the very same object all day long?

not to mention we dare not be asked to work to hard and dare not be blamed when we screw up either!! or we will run to our union and start a huge stink that will stop production in it's tracks until our little pissin match is completely resolved.

yea we blame our leaders and big business for the nafta thing but what were they supposed to do??? continue using lazy over payed U.S. labor and never be able to sell their over priced products world wide because of high overhead or ask the American worker to work for less???big business couldnt do either so they did what any other life form did and that was survive. now we have all of Asia doing our jobs for alot less and we all sit around trying to get gov jobs because that all that left in this country....

we as Americans are great at the blame game, it was clinton, it's the ******, it's the commies etc, etc, and our stupid assed politicians sit there and agree with everything we ***** about and tell us yea "i feel your pain brother", elect me!!

so lets all vote for Palin because she knows that "Hopey Changy Thing" isnt werkin out fer yaa.....Right..:teeth:


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Well, got another idiot trying to prove his point by flying his plane into a IRS building. I'm not defending this kind of behavior, but one has to realize that any course of action in this manner well be veiwed and spun into this guy being a rightwing, ******* conservative. Trying to lump all of us together. The left will use this to push against any legitimate conservative pint of veiw. I bet at some point the news comes out and says he owned "weapons". I bet Obama now uses the word terrorist, but he will be aiming it at Americans who would have had a legitimate arguement. If one looks bad, we all look bad.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

sits in trees said:


> OK hears a weird spin on all this and something that not a politician in the land dare say if they ever wanted to be elected again, republican or dem....i think the American worker is a huge part of why this country is in the situation it's in today, yea thats right, no one dare say this but it's true!!
> 
> we all wanted too much, then the unions choked manufacturing by the nutz and we wanted more and more, i mean how the hell are we going to compete on this planet when we want 22.50 and hour with pensions, weeks and weeks of vacation, sick time, bonuses, holidays, more bonuses etc all to just sit there on some assembly line and run a few bolts into the very same object all day long?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am glad someone is brave enough to say that. I just wish our politicians thought that way.....usually it seems like they don't think at all.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Well, got another idiot trying to prove his point by flying his plane into a IRS building. I'm not defending this kind of behavior, but one has to realize that any course of action in this manner well be veiwed and spun into this guy being a rightwing, ******* conservative. Trying to lump all of us together. The left will use this to push against any legitimate conservative pint of veiw. I bet at some point the news comes out and says he owned "weapons". I bet Obama now uses the word terrorist, but he will be aiming it at Americans who would have had a legitimate arguement. If one looks bad, we all look bad.


Probably right. That's what they say about every murder, shooting, etc. Unfortunately, their moddo is "Never waste a good crisis."


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> the video is just more right wingnut crapukey: so whats your point, the country is totally screwed up and voting republicans back in is going to save us right...:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


sure will destroy the obama socalist movement:darkbeer:


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

kevin from ohio said:


> aren't the republicans partially to blain for the mess we're in. Bush had a surplus when he came into office, and left with record debt. the video talks about a stimulus. they just don't tell you that it was the second stimulus. (the first was by bush) As far as the tarp money, they forgot to mention that most of the money has been paid back with interest.
> 
> I'm not saying the democrats are perfect, but you have to give this administraiton more than a year to fix what it took the previous 8 years to screw up.


record debt? obama has run up the debt 14 trillion in only 8 months bush ran up 2 trillion in debt in 8 yrs with both wars you do the math 

( stick to facts)


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

johnnyv917 said:


> record debt? obama has run up the debt 14 trillion in only 8 months bush ran up 2 trillion in debt in 8 yrs with both wars you do the math
> 
> ( stick to facts)


Thanks. At least somebody can get the facts right.


----------



## idahobadger (Jan 3, 2010)

The Democratic Party & the GOP are two tracks leading this train called America into the great society. The progressives dream and the common folks nightmare.


----------

